# HST training, (hypertrophy-specific training)



## Omegareign (Jul 17, 2012)

Was reading up on this and thinking about giving it a go.  Was wondering if anyone here has any expertise in this.   
http://www.hypertrophy-specific.com/hst_notes.html


----------



## DarksideSix (Jul 17, 2012)

i've heard of it before but never tried it.  curious to know how it will work for you though so keep us imformed.


----------



## Hard2Gain (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm not down for full body workouts. If it worked the pros would do it.


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 18, 2012)

Sounds interesting, but a lil complicated for my liking( typical meathead that likes to swing heavy shit around)


----------



## serratus (Apr 9, 2017)

I have been practicing some sort of HST for 9 months. Hard2gain, more and more pros are doing some full-body training ; exactly, they train their weak parts several times a week.
My coach considers that upper and lower body must be trained each time (don't forget that squats are good for arms, back and shoulders too), HST too (in some way)
He calculated that there should be 11 sets a week for a muscle to grow. Each muscle is trained twice a week if strong (11 sets), 4 times a week if stubborn (22 sets with different exercises).
The difference with HST is that HST prefers compound exercises and my coach specialized exercises (most people will disagree)

Anyway, I think HST is quite worth trying and I would advise you to do so


----------

